# pledge the credit



## monkaushka

Hello! Please, help me to understand or translate to Russian the following phrase which I find in the agency agreement:
" Agent ... shall not in any way *pledge the credit* of the Principal." 
Thank you


----------



## estreets

Трудно сказать, не видя всего абзаца.
Похоже на "....не будет принимать имущественной ответственности Принципала".
http://multitran.ru/c/m.exe?CL=1&l1=1&s=pledge+credit


----------



## Maroseika

А не "причинять ущерб репутации"?

Вот здесь тоже считают, что credit - репутация:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=186778


----------



## estreets

Pledge разве означает "причинять ущерб"? Или вообще какое-нибудь негативное влияние? 8)


----------



## Maroseika

Может быть, из более полного текста станет яснее.


----------



## monkaushka

ok, this is the context:

"Agent shall not make any warranty or representation or do any other acts in the name of or on behalf of the Principal and shall not in any way pledge the credit of the Principal."

I think that the idea of "damaging the reputation" of the Principal fits best here. Thanks to Maroseika!


----------



## sergtab

запятнать репутацию


----------



## rusita preciosa

monkaushka said:


> I think that the idea of "damaging the reputation" of the Principal fits best here.


 
I think it is completely wrong. *Pledge* doesn't have a meaning of "damaging". Just because someone (albeit a native speaker) said something in a previous thread regarding a different context, it doesn't mean they are correct.

Here is what Merriam Webster says about pledge:

Main Entry: *2 pledge* 
Function: _transitive verb_  
Inflected Form(s): *pledged*; *pledg·ing* 
Date: 15th century
*1* *:* to make a pledge of; _especially_ *:* pawn
*2* *:* to drink to the health of
*3* *:* to bind by a pledge
*4* *:* to promise the performance of by a pledge

I propose something like *обязательство по выплате кредита*. 

I would suggest you either "revive" that thread in the English forum or open a new one.


----------



## cyanista

Нашла здесь довольно внятный немецкий перевод, взятый по словам автора из словаря экономических терминов. В переводе с немецкого получается "гарантировать (ручаться за) кредитоспособность". 

Позволю себе также процитировать подходящее по смыслу значение "credit" из Merriam Webster:



> *cred·it*
> <...>
> *3 a* *:*  influence or power derived from enjoying the confidence of another or  others *b* *:* good name *:* esteem; _also_ *:* financial or commercial trustworthiness


"Financial trustworthiness" - это и есть кредитоспособность. Не знаю, какое слово можно бы подобрать, чтобы включить "commercial trustworthiness"... Но "репутация" не так уж далеко от истины...


----------



## estreets

Думаю, тут имеется в виду "использовать репутацию (себе на пользу)", "эксплуатировать репутацию"


----------



## monkaushka

Dear rusita preciosa!

Thank you very much for being critical and having made quite a deep investigation. You must be right in your assumption. This is what I find in my dictionary Lingvo 12:

to pledge credit — принимать имущественную ответственность; вступать в обязательства

so, I must agree that it has nothing to do with a damaged reputation)))

Anyway, thanks to everyone who have tried to help me!


----------



## rusita preciosa

rusita preciosa said:


> *2* *:* to drink to the health of


ни при каких обстоятельствах не будет пить за здоровье (т.е. кредитоспособность) Принципала 


EDIT: 
Я встречала *credit *в значении "репутация" только в разговорной речи. В официальном документе это скорее всего будет просто *кредит / финансовое обязательство.*


----------



## Maroseika

Я тоже видел в Лингво перевод этого выражения, но не придумал как его можно использовать в данном случае. Ведь в первой части предложения речь идет о том, чего агент НЕ может делать от имени принципала, т.е.  предложение, как-будто бы, защищает принципала от агента.
Поэтому вторая часть предложения, ограждающая агента от кредитных обязательств принципала, логически противоречит первой части предложения. Кроме того, непонятно, каким образом вообще на агента  может перейти обязанность принципала по выплате его кредита.
Думаю, нужен еще более широкий контекст, из которого можно было бы уяснить структуру раздела и понять, каким образом приницпал и агент защищаются друг от друга.


----------



## monkaushka

Привет всем, кому "во всем хочется дойти до самой сути"!
Думаю, я сама виновата в том, что мы так долго к ней идем. Нужно было с самого начала процитировать весь подпункт. Он довольно длинный. Итак:

3.5	Nothing in this agreement or in the arrangements hereby contemplated shall constitute or be taken to mean that the Agent acts as the agent of the Principal for any purpose whatsoever other than that expressly authorised by this agreement.  The Agent shall not describe itself or hold itself out or permit itself to be held out as being a general agent of the Principal or otherwise associated with the Principal except as its agent under and in accordance with the terms of this agreement and any other right or concession for the time being agreed in writing with the Principal.  Except as authorised in writing or implied by statute the Agent shall not make any warranty or representation or do any other acts in the name of or on behalf of the Principal and shall not in any way *pledge the credit* of the Principal.

надеюсь, мы наконец-то придем к какому-то консенсусу)))


----------



## Maroseika

Ну что ж, из полного текста раздела хорошо видно, что весь он посвящен защите принципала от агента, поэтому, что бы ни значило pledge the credit, оно тоже должно защищать принципала, а не агента.

Если применить словарный вариант "...вступать в обязательства Приницпала", непонятно, что, собственно, имеется в виду.
Может быть, все-таки - "пользоваться  репутацией Принципала в своих интересах", как уже, кажется, предлагалось?


----------



## sergtab

Вспомнил! *pledge the credit*- в такого рода документах означает "*принимать кредитные обязательства (от лица) кого-либо*"


----------



## monkaushka

Думаю, "пользоваться репутацией Принципала в своих интересах" прекрасно  впишется в контекст. Считаю, что на этом можно ставить точку. Всем спасибо!


----------



## Maroseika

sergtab said:


> Вспомнил! *pledge the credit*- в такого рода документах означает "*принимать кредитные обязательства (от лица) кого-либо*"


Но как это возможно технически? Вот я, агент, пойду и возьму кредит в банке от имени принципала? Да кто же мне его даст, кредит этот?


----------



## Maroseika

monkaushka said:


> Думаю, "пользоваться репутацией Принципала в своих интересах" прекрасно  впишется в контекст. Считаю, что на этом можно ставить точку. Всем спасибо!


Да нет, сомнительно это как-то... Правду вы узнаете, думаю, только на английском форуме. Или здесь: http://forum.lingvo.ru/actualtopics.aspx?bid=18


----------



## sergtab

На мой взгляд, речь идёт о том, что Агент не должен брать на себя никаких дополнительных обязательств (кроме прописанных), давать какие- либо гарантии от имени Принципала и тем более принимать на себя его кредитные обязательства.


----------



## sergtab

maroseika said:


> Но как это возможно технически? Вот я, агент, пойду и возьму кредит в банке от имени принципала? Да кто же мне его даст, кредит этот?


Извините, речь идёт о возвращении кредита, а не о его взятии.  Агент не должен отдавать свои кровные за какого-то там Принципала.


----------



## Maroseika

Конечно, не должен. Но как может сложиться ситуация, когда бы он оказался обязанным это сделать - против своей воли? Если же такая ситуация невозможна, то ее и нет смысла оговаривать.
В первой части предложения перечисляется то, что агент действительно может сделать без разрешения принципала, если только пожелает: пообещать что-нибудь от имени принципала, дать увеличенную гарантию, выдать себя за любимого агента или иным образом злоупотребить доверием принципала - ему во вред, а себе на пользу. Но какая будет польза агенту, если он вздумает погасить кредит принципала, и какой от того вред последнему?
При  таком прочтении предложение теряет логичность и связь с предыдщим предложением.


----------



## rusita preciosa

rusita preciosa said:


> Main Entry: *2 pledge*
> Function: _transitive verb_
> Inflected Form(s): *pledged*; *pledg·ing*
> Date: 15th century
> *1* *:* to make a pledge of; _especially_ *:* pawn
> *2* *:* to drink to the health of
> *3* *:* to bind by a pledge
> *4* *:* to promise the performance of by a pledge


Cтоит  oбратить внимание что *pledge *может обозначать как *принимать на себя обязательства *(cм. #1), так и *накладывать обязательства* (cм. #3)


----------



## Natalisha

Не могу сказать, что мне нравится этот вариант, но он близок к истине: "ручаться честью".


----------



## Maroseika

rusita preciosa said:


> Cтоит  oбратить внимание что *pledge *может обозначать как *принимать на себя обязательства *(cм. #1), так и *накладывать обязательства* (cм. #3)



Возможно, это близко к истине и нас сбило с толку существование устойчивого словосочетания to pledge the credit, не имеющего отношения к данному случаю. Если отталкиваться от значения самого глагола - обещать, гарантировать (это, кстати, и этимологическое его значение), - то получается, что агенту запрещается *обещать кредит*. 
По крайней мере, он, во-первых, действительно может сделать это в реальной жизни, а, во-вторых, этим он принесет пользу себе и навредит принципалу. Агент не  может наложить на принципала кредитные обязательства, т.е. заставить его выдать кредит покупателю, зато он может пообещать потенциальному покупателю кредит от имени принципала, чтобы склонить того к сделке. А потом покупатель обратится к принципалу за кредитом (рассрочкой), а тот ни сном, ни духом.
При таком прочтении соблюдается логика всего раздела (перечисляются меры защиты принципала от агента) и вполне понятны мотивы действующих лиц.


----------

